# what is the bobcats geographical range?



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guys i'm from Mn and would love to do some cat calling. where do you think is the closest place i could go to get into good cat numbers? don't get me wrong, i love coyotes, but just thought it would be fun to take a little road trip and try something different.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is one map with a lot of info on bobcats. If you Google "geographical range of bobcats" or "bobcat home range" you ought to find plenty of pics and info.

Bobcat Geographic Range


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Very helpful, I already checked out the map, thanks


----------



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Coyotejon, I too am from MN but have not hunted bobcats as of yet. I can tell you that last year when I was hunting in St. Croix State Park and St. Croix State Forrest that there was a U of M student up there trapping bobcats for a study. It might be a close place to start.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I would like to but I don't think there is a season here because there's not enough of em. I will check it out


----------



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Minnesota's bobcat season goes till the end of December


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

wow i really didn't think we had a season


----------

